# meet HANAKO



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have finally managed to grab a pic of my smallest Mosura which I have named HANAKO it means Flower Child in Japanese (at least on the site I looked up the names on)  this one is sooo tiny but oh so cute


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

You still didn't bought a good camera ?!?!

Nice Mosura BTW !!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great, it's a 'flower' for sure.


----------

